# Smoked cheese to christen the A-Maze-N-Smoker



## jjwdiver (Jan 10, 2011)

Finally got the smoker (friday) after nearly 2 weeks - not Todd's fault, that is just how slow things are getting here to the Virgin Islands. Been without smoked anything since just before Thanksgiving and was eagerly awaiting the package.

Cheese got the starting lineup - been re-learning grilling and thought it was a safe bet with the new A-Maze.  Smoked up some cheddar, monteray jack, Moz and a pepper-jack.  Sure was good to see and smell that TBS again.

Wife and I moved here from MN around thanksgiving and I sold the smoker before the move.  NO ONE serves smoked food on the island (that I have seen or found) so I have been without since getting here.

After the cheese, decided to do a bunch of Chicken leg quarters and they turned out great.  Been a learning process all over again. Had an electric smoker, now just an 18.5" Weber Kettle. Gotta use what I can and that all I got!  Almost afraid to try ribs, brisket or butts.  Some day, when I get brave enough. The cost of food here is thru the roof so I dare not screw it up. 

Thank you Todd for your assistance with my shipping and the order the day after Christmas - talk about great customer service!

...of course I couldnt post without some q-view!


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 10, 2011)

The Chicken Looks Great, but I was surprised because I was looking to see the Cheese...


----------



## les3176 (Jan 10, 2011)

yep chicken looks great!! now i think i heard something about cheese??? lol


----------



## papagreer (Jan 10, 2011)

Wheres the cheese?!?!! Bet that chicken was good though :)


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Jan 11, 2011)

Looks good man. A friend of mine has done some pretty damn good ribs and butts on a kettle.


----------



## jjwdiver (Jan 11, 2011)

Wow, tough crowd.  We dipped into the cheese right away (couldn't wait) and it was great.  The Motz and the Colby Jack started melting so I combined it together in a ziplock bag and put in the fridge. Once is cooled, the combo was great together - so that is the larger chunk. Pepper jack on the left and a small chunk of the cheddar up front.  Did about a pound or 2 of each and already it is mostly gone. So much for the "mellow" time!







Now I have to dive into this forum and get edumakated on using the kettle to smoke. Patience, plus alot of trial and error should win the race for me. I think I got pretty good with the electric smoker when I had it...now to hone some real skills!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 11, 2011)

I was just about to get on to you too. But I see the cheese made it. Now you have a good selection f cheeses there. It looks like you will have some good eating cheeses in about 14 days now. You have to try alittle now. It doesn't make you a bad person for trying it first.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 12, 2011)

That's some good looking chicken & cheese. Good job!


----------

